# Grey duck with a black ring on its neck



## rnelson5 (Dec 23, 2015)

I have seen pics of this but don't know what causes it. This is the first one we have killed that has that black and white ring. Any of yall ever taken one?


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 23, 2015)

It's a genetic mutation.  I've seen em but never killed one.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 23, 2015)

Black ring neck grey duck? Ive never got a cross, hardest one ive ever had to dicipher was between ring neck hen and red hen south fl. Even had the warden stumped. Went with red head hen. First and only.


----------



## HookinLips (Dec 23, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> Black ring neck grey duck? Ive never got a cross, hardest one ive ever had to dicipher was between ring neck hen and red hen south fl. Even had the warden stumped. Went with red head hen. First and only.



Huh??


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 23, 2015)

Got me huh too.


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 23, 2015)

And a third huh.


----------



## HookinLips (Dec 23, 2015)

I don't know what g0nef1sshn is talking about. This duck isn't a cross. It's a gadwall or "grey duck" as it's nicknamed with a black ring around its neck...which is rare for gadwalls to have. I think that was the point of the thread. 

To answer your question rnelson, no, I have never killed a gadwall that had a black ring around it's neck myself. Kinda cool though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 23, 2015)

Wall hanger


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 23, 2015)

We should have saved it. Oh well Atleast i have a picture.


----------



## flatsmaster (Dec 23, 2015)

Cool duck .... It's a grey with a tat


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 23, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> We should have saved it. Oh well Atleast i have a picture.



ouch


that one was wall worthy


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 23, 2015)

Gut_Pile said:


> ouch
> 
> 
> that one was wall worthy



I already have three greys mounted so at the time it did not cross my mind. Plus i don't know which one of us shot it.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 23, 2015)

HookinLips said:


> I don't know what g0nef1sshn is talking about. This duck isn't a cross. It's a gadwall or "grey duck" as it's nicknamed with a black ring around its neck...which is rare for gadwalls to have. I think that was the point of the thread.
> 
> To answer your question rnelson, no, I have never killed a gadwall that had a black ring around it's neck myself. Kinda cool though.


 

Just havin fun Hook, Ive never shot a gadwall that I can remember. But my memory aint the greatest either.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 23, 2015)

First for me.  I've seen some strange wing coloring, but never a ring like that.


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Dec 23, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I have seen pics of this but don't know what causes it. This is the first one we have killed that has that black and white ring. Any of yall ever taken one?
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE take a look at the one I got this past weekend in LA if you look close it has the beginnings of the black ring. Wonder if it may have to do with age


----------



## DEE--Bo (Dec 24, 2015)

Gadwall with a job blocker tat


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 24, 2015)

Me and my group have shot hundreds of Gadwalls over the years and never seen one with a black ring like that on its neck.


----------

